# Robot Costume Reconstruction *First Timer*



## SpookyTren (Aug 27, 2020)

Hey everyone! Just have a few questions, hoping I can get some guidance on this before I delve fully into it. I was presented with a project to reconstruct a robot suit for a movie that's being filmed next month. The company who owned the suit did not want their suit used for any films that were not kid-friendly, so I was hired to modify the suit to make it different from the original. I am not familiar with this, if I was starting from scratch, I feel like this would be easier but I'm dealing with a big clunky, beat up suit and now I have to add to it to change the appearance while still making it functional. ANYWAY.

Large, clunky foam latex suit, I have vacuum formed some EVA foam to add elements to the suit to change the appearance while keeping it still lightweight. Keep in mind, I am theorizing, as I've never done this before since I am mostly a painter. I am unsure of how to bind these elements together, I'm assuming I could use rubber/contact cement. From that point I'm not sure how to transition from one piece to the other smoothly. I'm assuming more latex? Maybe silicone? and after all this I'm going to have to paint all of this, but one step at a time. I don't have much time on this project that's why I'm reaching out as I don't have much time for trial and error so any advice with help. I am also not sure if there is anything else I should be careful of, if there is, let me know. I really appreciate anyone who has the time to reach out!  <3


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Maybe some material like Spandex sleeves/gators to bridge the gaps. It's elasticity helps give you, the wearer, flexibility in movement, and lets you (your body) breathe. That latex foam suit will be HOT to wear.. You can add some stretches of elastic chord to give appearance of pistons or rods to push or pull at joints, you can also paint in "slots" or hinges on the spandex, or, if you airbrush, paint in a ball at the flex point to give the appearance of ball joints, much like the old G.I. Joe dolls had at their joints.


----------

